# 1976 Jeep CJ-7 Problem



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

We have a 1976 Jeep CJ-7 at the deer lease with a winch on the front.
As we were using the winch the switch on the winch had a short circuit and now the Jeep will not even turn over. The funny part is the lights wont even work on the Jeep. Is there a main fuse or relay that would cause this?
Yes the battery shows 12.5 volts.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

possibly a fusible link? id look into that


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd trace the hot wire from the winch back to the battery to determine how & where it was fused when installed. It may have been fused off the main battery cable. It should be a large fuse of 50 amps or more.
Some jeeps had a fusible link from Battery to starter solenoid. 

On my 77 CJ7 the main positive wire goes from the battery to the starter solenoid & then to the Fuse panel under the drivers left firewall. There is no single fuse in that panel that would disable the starter & lights.

good luck


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

great advice so far. could have even burnt open a battery cable, positive or negative


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

The 40 year old cables would be my first suspect. Then you should check the various grounds that connect the body, frame, engine and battery together electrically. Wires oxidize, corrode over time, and can physically break. More than 1 may need replacement.


----------

